# GUYS--are you attracted to nurses or ever date them?



## Aurora (Aug 31, 2017)

When you were a patient, did you ever go out socially with one of your attending nurses
or medical assistants? I think it is unethical for them to date their patients??
Of course, nurses can be very nice and charming when they are working because they
are supposed to be nice, but off work, I believe they are like all women in different ways.
As college students they are pretty much like everyone--I know this for a fact.
I never dated a nurse because I didn't know any.

I am too old for this now...just wondering.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 31, 2017)

Nope can't say yea or nay, usually too nervous when getting a checkup or dreading the shot to notice the nurse.  OTHO I was scheduled for a upper/lower GI once.  Wouldn't you know it I was stripped down to my birthday suit only covered by one of the back vented hospital gowns & in walks a lab tech whom I went to school with, a former cheer leader & unrequited love of my life.  I lusted after her from afar during school but lost track of her until that GI.  She pushed my body in all different directions, touching me in mostly places only my wife did, without showing any attachment.  I left with the knowledge that things I dreamt of in my youth were not going to happen.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)

If they wear glasses, sure. I like the nerdy look.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2017)

Dated one although she was not MY nurse.  We just knew eachother.


----------



## oldman (Aug 31, 2017)

When I was in the hospital in Okinawa and recovering from being shot, I was attended to by the most beautiful young lady that I ever saw. I actually thought that I had fallen in love with her. I was injured at the end of my tour in Vietnam, so when I had recovered, I was being sent home. I asked her to go out with me before I left to come back to the U.S., but she said that I had to get permission from her parents. I was leaving in two days and my Captain told me not to bother. He said it's a process to get to date a girl in Okinawa and I would not have the time to go through it. To this day, I can still see her face.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)

oldman said:


> When I was in the hospital in Okinawa and recovering from being shot, I was attended to by the most beautiful young lady that I ever saw. I actually thought that I had fallen in love with her. I was injured at the end of my tour in Vietnam, so when I had recovered, I was being sent home. I asked her to go out with me before I left to come back to the U.S., but she said that I had to get permission from her parents. I was leaving in two days and my Captain told me not to bother. He said it's a process to get to date a girl in Okinawa and I would not have the time to go through it. To this day, I can still see her face.



I can sort of relate to this. Back in Junior High I had a huge crush on a girl whose mother was Japanese and whose father was a GI. My God she was so pretty. I never forgot her. I was hoping to see her at our 50 year High School reunion but I found out she had passed away from cancer a few years before.

This is her High School Yearbook photo.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 31, 2017)

My ex-husband, children's father, remarried a nurse.  She is the greatest stepmother, and one of the nicest and most together women I've ever met.  We share every holiday together, and he's a lucky man.


----------



## IKE (Aug 31, 2017)

If this nurse walked into my hospital room I would be very physically attracted to her right up to the moment when she said, "good morning Ike I'm here to draw blood, insert your catheter and give you an enema".


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)

IKE said:


> If this nurse walked into my hospital room I would be very physically attracted to her right up to the moment when she said, "good morning Ike I'm here to draw blood, insert your catheter and give you an enema".View attachment 41497



When I got my stent they put it in by way of a catheter into an artery right above my groin area. A doctor put it in when I was doped up but afterwards a nurse took it out when I was wide awake. After it was removed she had to put direct pressure on it with her hand for 20 minutes to keep it from bleeding. She was attractive, but it didn't do a thing for me.

Afterwards the same nurse had to catheterize me because I could not pee into that bedpan thing. She had a hard time getting it in because of my enlarged prostate but when she finally did it really felt good because I had to pee pretty bad. So while I was cool with having an attractive female work on my private parts, it was purely from a clinical standpoint.


----------



## Deucemoi (Aug 31, 2017)

i have had many female doctors doing things in the crotch and none ever made me nervous. i have been in hospital over the years and many things have changed. there don't seem to be and candy stripers anymore, the aides no longer give back rubs to lesson lesions or aches and no one bathes you anymore. they all now were their street clothes to work and bring in the outside contaminants to my room....


----------



## Lolly (Aug 31, 2017)

Was a nurse fot 41 years....  Too many men want a caretaker and a private duty nurse...  I wasn't into that...  Not unless they wanted to pay $40 bucks an hour plus health benefits and paid vacations.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> i have had many female doctors doing things in the crotch and none ever made me nervous. i have been in hospital over the years and many things have changed. there don't seem to be and candy stripers anymore, the aides no longer give back rubs to lesson lesions or aches and no one bathes you anymore. they all now were their street clothes to work and bring in the outside contaminants to my room....



I don't know where you are but around here all medical people wear scrubs. Except for the doctors. Some of them get away with a white coat over street clothes


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 31, 2017)

Just a gentle reminder.  Not all nurses are women.  Not all people who are attracted to/date nurses of any gender are men.

Just saying.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Just a gentle reminder.  Not all nurses are women.  Not all people who are attracted to/date nurses of any gender are men.
> 
> Just saying.


Qft.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2017)

Around here all nurses, etc. wear scrubs, too.   Docs do, too, unless they are coming from their offices to make rounds and then they usually have on a long white coat over street clothes.

At least that was true when I was in for my hips to be replaced.  I try to avoid hospitals as much as possible, generally speaking.


----------



## merlin (Sep 2, 2017)

My mother was a nurse, I married a nurse and both my daughters are nurses, I even had a son-in-law for a while who was a nurse, so I guess I have always been surrounded by them. I feel the best nurses are born with that caring nature, but you have to be at ease with bodies and blood and much more, I know I could never be a nurse, but am grateful for those that are.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 2, 2017)

In between wives I dated my Dental Assistant.

Hal


----------



## Aurora (Sep 3, 2017)

When I was younger,I wanted to see a nurse socially but never met any.
I have never seen an unattractive nurse, some of them are
quite beautiful. But like most women they probably prefer a man with
ample money for a nice home, some social status, handsome, and fit.
At my age, I'd be lucky to meet a long retired nurse.


----------



## hangover (Sep 3, 2017)

I've had some great times with nurses when I've been in the hospital with pneumonia. A couple of them gave me a shower. I've only met one that I thought had no business be a nurse. Nurses are unsung heroes.


----------



## Victor (Sep 16, 2017)

Do you think that the sight of naked men or women in a hospital or clinic is a perk for the nurses?
They are doing theirjobs, yes, but they are men and women first, nurses second. I have read some anecdotes
on the internet of what happens when the patient is under anaesthesis.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 16, 2017)

I probably should not post this,but I never had a working common sense filter.

I sprained my ankle, and went to the ER.  The nurse tending me was a beautiful blonde Scandinavian type.  I worked with her husband and had a nodding acquaintance with her.  She was down on a knee wrapping my ankle,and I had,lets just say an extremely positive physical response to her presence.  Worst part was she looked me straight in the eye and smiled.  A bit embarrassing to say the least.

 Never did date a nurse though.


----------



## Trade (Sep 16, 2017)

Robusta said:


> I probably should not post this,but I never had a working common sense filter.
> 
> I sprained my ankle, and went to the ER.  The nurse tending me was a beautiful blonde Scandinavian type.  I worked with her husband and had a nodding acquaintance with her.  She was down on a knee wrapping my ankle,and I had,lets just say an extremely positive physical response to her presence.  Worst part was she looked me straight in the eye and smiled.  A bit embarrassing to say the least.
> 
> Never did date a nurse though.



Ah, to be young again, and having to worry about being embarrassed about having a boner.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 16, 2017)

Trade said:


> Ah, to be young again, and having to worry about being embarrassed about having a boner.



_Somebody's _gonna post an off-color reply to that, but it's not gonna be me.  layful: nthego:


----------

